# أرجو المساعدة بخصوص فكرة إنشاء مصنع للمفاتيح والأفياش الكهربائية



## hr2097 (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إخواني لا تبخلون على بالنصائح لمن له خبرة في هذا المجال غفر الله لكم .

لدي فكرة إنشاء مصنع للمفاتيح والأفياش الكهربائية على أسس قوية وجودة عالية وأرغب معرفة ما يلي من الإخوة الصناعيين الذين لديهم الباع في هذا المجال :

1. نوعية الـ machenary التي يحتاجها المصنع.
2. الميزانية والتكاليف التقريبية لإنشاء مثل هذا المصنع.

شاكرا ومقدرا لكم .


----------



## hr2097 (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :

أتمنى بعض الردود

ولكم خاص دعواتي ...


----------



## hr2097 (13 يناير 2011)

43 قارئ ولا رد . لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## صناعي1 (15 يناير 2011)

نتمنى لك التوفيق، و ان شاء الله تجد من لديه الخبرة للمساعدة
هذا الموضوع قد يساعدك في بعض الامور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119438.html


----------



## أبو خالد شريف (12 مارس 2014)

*السلام عليكم** 
عندي مشروع ناجح جدا ومكسبه لا يقل عن 200% وهو مصنع مفاتيح وأفياش كهربائية وعلي استعداد لتنفيذ المشروع لك من الألف إلي الياء بخبرتي الواسعة في هذا المجال وهذا رقمي
وسوف أقوم بعمل كل شيء للمصنع حتى بداية الإنتاج وبيعه بالسوق وتدريب العمالة علي الإنتاج وكل شيء يخص المصنع لا أريد إلا التمويل فقط والمصنع تكلفته تبدأ من 4 مليون ريال سعودي بشرط وجود المبني جاهز 
الرجاء من الأخوة تكلفة المشروع لا يقل عن 4 مليون من لا يملك هذا المبلغ لا يتصل ويضيع وقتي ووقته *


----------

